# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  NBN Good and Bad experiences

## METRIX

Thought I would start this thread after a Bad experience with NBN today 
Post your good and bad experiences with this waste of TAX payers money organisation. 
Decided to get OPTUS NBN as they had a good deal, and the last house had OPTUS cable connected with zero issues. 
Optus did a good job of organising the NBN part to be done, they kept me informed of what was happening and when the installation would take place.
After waiting 6 days for the first appointment, I get a message from the NBN guy, I am 30 minutes away to install your NBN, ok no problem. 
About 30 minutes later I receive a call from the technician saying, sorry I can;t install your NBN as it's raining, sorry what was that and where are you.
Reply, I am out the front of your house, response could you please get out of you car come to the front door so we can discuss what the problem is. 
Short time later he was walking up the driveway with his little umbrella so his tiara didn't get wet. 
I asked what was the problem, he said it was raining so he couldn't install the NBN, I said but the box is already on the side of the house, all you have to do is do the internal connection so all the work is inside the house.
He still persisted No I can't do it because it's raining (it actually was not raining, but had rained previous in the morning to him arriving) 
After a few convincing words he begrudgingly came into the house to have a look, I showed him where the NBN connection box was on the wall, and where I would like the connection point o be in the house, and I had already run a cable down the wall from the roof cavity so he could simply attach his new cable to this and draw it through the wall. 
Then I showed him the roof cavity and he was not happy as there is ducted air conditioning so there are pipes in the roof space, I said don't worry about them as they are not in the way of where the cable will enter tor roof, and exit into the study, the roof space has about 4m height clearance. 
All the time he was showing no interest in doing the work required, so we went back to the outside box, and I asked if he could remove the boc, drill right behind it through the wall and I would help him run the cable through the wall cavity into the roof. 
Response was no, I can;t do that as it's raining and I cant do the install, I explained Mate all the connections are being done inside the house so the rain won't affect you (it was still not raining at this stage).
He said you will have to book another technician to come out another day, I explained I had to take a day off work and I wanted the connection done today, and did not want to book anther technician. 
I then suggested instead of going in the roof, we could run the cable under the house as it's all under cover and there is anywhere from 3m to over 6m height clearance under there, response was the same, no I can't because it's raining  :Annoyed: 
After a lot of discussion, I thought he had agreed to do the work, so I said I would go under the house and measure up where to drill through for the cable to enter. 
I returned and said to drill here, he said no I can't do it, why, because there is a problem with the cable connection to the pole and I can't go up the ladder because it's raining, and I would have to book another technician @#%^%^$&#*#@$%@#. 
I said but you said you would do the internal work, he said I won't do the internal cabling work as I won't get paid for it, I then convinced him to drill through the wall to put the cable in, he drilled through, then packed up his drill and said you will have to book another technician #^&*%^&*%#@%^#$*$(&*^#&*()@*() 
I politely told him to leave, as he was being completely un helpful, did not show the slightest interest in doing the job MY TAX payers money is being wasted on, My money is paying his wage.
I called up Optus, they were very apologetic and said they would give me credits on my Optus 4G wireless connection as an apology. 
I said I would like to put in a complaint about this guy, they said he is from NBN not Optus so I would need to call them, they gave me the number and I called them. 
No matter what option you choose on the NBN number, Option 1,2,3,4,5 with any sub option 1,2,3,4,5 the standard response is, NBN is a wholesale company any issues you have with the service needs to be redirected back to your provider, then it politely hangs up on you, well done NBN good to see our money is being wasted on a rubbish company who is stealing our tax payers money and offering nothing in return. 
This is completely opposite to the service received by Optus at the previous house for the cable connection, the guy turned up on time, came to the front door, was very polite, assessed the situation, was very thankful for what I had done prior to his arrival to make the installation easier, was even more thankful for my offering to assist him, he left 20m excess cable inside the house so the connection could be moved when the walls were ripped down, was very tide and left with the connection working perfectly and in a short time. 
What annoyed me the most was from the second he turned up, he couldn't even be bothered to get out of his vehicle for fear of getting his shoes dirty, he showed no interest in trying to come up with a solution, showed no interest in my solutions and basically did not want to do the job, he had already made up his mind he wanted to go get a few more cheeseburgers than do what he is paid to do, and made up a load of bolox to get out of doing it. 
If he worked for me with an attitude like that, he would be sacked in 5 minutes.  
So the outcome is the connection has been booked again, and the earliest appointment is another 11 days away, I'm not upset about waiting, I'm upset about the rubbish service, and now having to wait another 11 days for something that should have been done and dusted today in about 2 hours.

----------


## craka

> Thought I would start this thread after a Bad experience with NBN today 
> Post your good and bad experiences with this waste of TAX payers money organisation. 
> Decided to get OPTUS NBN as they had a good deal, and the last house had OPTUS cable connected with zero issues. 
> Optus did a good job of organising the NBN part to be done, they kept me informed of what was happening and when the installation would take place.
> After waiting 6 days for the first appointment, I get a message from the NBN guy, I am 30 minutes away to install your NBN, ok no problem. 
> About 30 minutes later I receive a call from the technician saying, sorry I can;t install your NBN as it's raining, sorry what was that and where are you.
> Reply, I am out the front of your house, response could you please get out of you car come to the front door so we can discuss what the problem is. 
> Short time later he was walking up the driveway with his little umbrella so his tiara didn't get wet. 
> I asked what was the problem, he said it was raining so he couldn't install the NBN, I said but the box is already on the side of the house, all you have to do is do the internal connection so all the work is inside the house.
> ...

  Was he actually NBN or contractor?     Like all trades good and bad ones.  There did use to be a NBN number you call that would go through to someone to make a complaint, not sure what it now though.  
I'm guessing you're one of the lucky ones and have fibre to the premise if you have a box of the side of your house?  
Edit:  Not sure if these are the numbers you have or not  here are two,   1800 687 626   and  1800 106 033.

----------


## METRIX

> Was he actually NBN or contractor?     Like all trades good and bad ones.  There did use to be a NBN number you call that would go through to someone to make a complaint, not sure what it now though.  
> I'm guessing you're one of the lucky ones and have fibre to the premise if you have a box of the side of your house?  
> Edit:  Not sure if these are the numbers you have or not  here are two,   1800 687 626   and  1800 106 033.

  Not fibre to the premises, it's Hybrid fibre / coaxial, they must have rolled it out a little while ago, so looks like all houses were connected with a box and a cable back to the street pole, then they connect you up as you subscribe. 
 I actually found an email complaint address I sent it to them, thanks for the numbers, might follow it up with these if I get no response via email.
I assume there are a LOT of other in front of me with various complaints

----------


## craka

Numerically maybe there is but statistically probably not.  Don't get me wrong NBN has been a political basketball case and definitely has its downfalls, but it is also a massive rollout, the only other I can think of is when PMG originally rolled out telephone lines but I definitely wasn't around then.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Thought I would start this thread after a Bad experience with NBN today 
> Post your good and bad experiences with this waste of TAX payers money organisation. 
> Decided to get OPTUS NBN as they had a good deal, and the last house had OPTUS cable connected with zero issues. 
> Optus did a good job of organising the NBN part to be done, they kept me informed of what was happening and when the installation would take place.
> After waiting 6 days for the first appointment, I get a message from the NBN guy, I am 30 minutes away to install your NBN, ok no problem. 
> About 30 minutes later I receive a call from the technician saying, sorry I can;t install your NBN as it's raining, sorry what was that and where are you.
> Reply, I am out the front of your house, response could you please get out of you car come to the front door so we can discuss what the problem is. 
> Short time later he was walking up the driveway with his little umbrella so his tiara didn't get wet. 
> I asked what was the problem, he said it was raining so he couldn't install the NBN, I said but the box is already on the side of the house, all you have to do is do the internal connection so all the work is inside the house.
> ...

  That was a sub contractor to the NBN contractor to that service. And he didn't want to do the job today but he wanted to get paid...it's quite likely you weren't his only job for the day and he probably kissed them all off and still got 60% of the actual job wage. Easy money. 
This is the result of a process that has nowt to do with you but impacts on you the most... 
Been through this three times now and I'm probably used to it.  
But ask yourself...would you as an independent contractor attend a house to install a satellite dish on a colourbond roof plus associated cabling and then make it ready for service knowing that you have been allocated 1.5 hours to do the job, require 5 seperate customer sign offs, numerous photographs of the installation involving use of appropriate safety equipment (also photographed) and the promise of (from memory) about $230 plus travel? 
It's no wonder it gets gamed...

----------


## METRIX

> Numerically maybe there is but statistically probably not.  Don't get me wrong NBN has been a political basketball case and definitely has its downfalls, but it is also a massive rollout, the only other I can think of is when PMG originally rolled out telephone lines but I definitely wasn't around then.

  I understand the rollout is a massive task, as of July 2019 there was over 10 Million businesses / residential able to get a NBN connection.
My point is hiring useless installers is not helping the situation, all these guys are doing is creating more work.

----------


## r3nov8or

Here we have Telstra NBN FTTN. Self install, no worries. Outages very rare. Speeds excellent.

----------


## METRIX

> That was a sub contractor to the NBN contractor to that service. And he didn't want to do the job today but he wanted to get paid....

  I knew he didn't want to do the job, let's say he looked like he had one too many cheese burgers, and I don't think he was going to fit through the hole of no gender specific access to the roof, so thought nah I ain't going to get my barge ass through that opening so decided it was too hard, this was after he had already decided it was too hard because the house has a steep driveway. 
I would use the words starting with A and ending in hole to describe him, because he cost me half a days work and I am no closer to having it installed. 
These people are a waste of time, a waste of time I am paying for in more ways than one, loosing my own time, and loosing my tax money to pay for these bludgers.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I knew he didn't want to do the job, let's say he looked like he had one too many cheese burgers, and I don't think he was going to fit through the hole of no gender specific access to the roof, so thought nah I ain't going to get my barge ass through that opening so decided it was too hard, this was after he had already decided it was too hard because the house has a steep driveway. 
> I would use the words starting with A and ending in hole to describe him, because he cost me half a days work and I am no closer to having it installed. 
> These people are a waste of time, a waste of time I am paying for in more ways than one, loosing my own time, and loosing my tax money to pay for these bludgers.

  Yep...but what can you actually do about it?   We agreed to outsource public services to private contractors because it is more cost effective and efficient. Why are we surprised when it isn't because some smartarse (or a legion of smartarses in this case) figure out there's money for jam in this game?

----------


## johnc

Mix results, the worst was a property we have that took almost two years to connect. One of nine owners/tenants we had cabling to the street but needed a hole in a concrete wall. It was a nightmare with eighteen months of no landline or internet culminating in 24 technicians arriving one morning and the building eventually online. Mind you a few weeks ago an NBN technician fixing a fault for another owner disconnected us and that took three weeks to resolve.

----------


## John2b

Where we are the only NBN option is satellite. Has anyone heard of latency or congestion? We subscribe to a community fixed wireless link which gives us 100Mbps with unlimited downloads for $60 per month. Do we miss the NBN? Not at all!!!

----------


## METRIX

> Where we are the only NBN option is satellite. Has anyone heard of latency or congestion? We subscribe to a community fixed wireless link which gives us 100Mbps with unlimited downloads for $60 per month. Do we miss the NBN? Not at all!!!

  
In comparison to the last house, had Optus Cable connected, the installation was so easy, the service worked faultlessly for 3 years, only had one problem which was a modem related one, Optus sent a new one out without question, I can't speak highly enough of the service offered by Optus for this. 
I know why NBN Co is bound to fail in offering decent service, because they are gov't owned so there will be massive in-efficiencies happening, just like any gov't dept.
I never took much notice of it before this, as it was not available in the last house, which ironically is only a few minutes away from this house.

----------


## Marc

I had satellite internet for the last 12 years due to the exchange being too far so nothing on the copper wire works. We had 3 different satellites, each time a little bit better. Was 4 Mb then with the Optus satellite sort of 7 and now with the NBN 28, so can't complain. The first NBN provider was telstra and we had to change to a regional, Skymesh because telstra oversold and the speed dropped like a lead balloon.  
As for NBN technicians, had them in twice. Once for installation, and everything went OK. Had to change the dish, cable, wall connection all good. Then he asked where do you want the router? ... and I said just on the desk there thank you. It is one of those old desk with a wooden screen that you can close. In an instant of distraction from my part, he proceeded to drill a 20 mm hole in the back of the desk, straight through the screen that was open to wire the router " on the desk". For some time the desk was permanently open, until I figured a way to reroute the cable that is not very flexible, but if I close the screen, the hole is right there as a reminder of the extent of human stupidity.  
The second time I had to call was 4 years later when the internet dropped out permanently and they replaced the NBN box and the dish receiver. Uneventful, and free. 
As for Optus, I had Optus internet since 1998 in another house and it was the best for some 10 years. The technical support was always lousy but we hardly ever needed it. Then after ten years of good internet it started to go downhill badly, to a point that we had internet blackouts for up to a week at a time. They blamed the area every time stating that the servers were old and they had no plans to replace them since the NBN was due to start.  
When the NBN came, I tried to negotiate the installation through Optus, but it was a nightmare. I gave up and went through Telstra first then TPG. 
The technicians that visited the house were rude and obnoxious, walzed everywhere with dirty boots, pushed the fibre optic cable through the old Telstra conduit that is 100 mm under the grass in the front yard. Broke it, patched it up with a piece of conduit split along and taped over ... but hey ... we have internet at 50MBPS ! 
Big whoop.   
Good to know we are just above Peru.    Fixed Broadband*Global Average*   # Country Mbps  1 - Singapore 200.12    2 +1 Hong Kong (SAR) 164.88    3 +1 Monaco 148.91    4 +1 Romania 144.92    5 -3 South Korea 144.41    6 - Switzerland 144.31    7 +1 Liechtenstein 139.01    8 +15 Taiwan 137.90    9 -2 France 131.25    10 +1 Sweden 131.13    11 -2 United States 130.79    12 -2 Hungary 128.07    13 +6 Thailand 125.12    14 - Spain 122.71    15 -2 Macau (SAR) 121.56    16 +1 Canada 121.51    17 -2 Denmark 119.90    18 -2 Norway 119.34    19 -1 Luxembourg 115.23    20 -8 Andorra 108.40    21 -1 Netherlands 107.43    22 +3 China 104.65    23 +1 Japan 104.58    24 -3 New Zealand 103.38    25 -3 Portugal 101.58    26 - Latvia 99.39    27 - Lithuania 97.83    28 - Malta 92.43    29 +1 Chile 91.46    30 -1 United Arab Emirates 90.57    31 +1 Poland 85.50    32 +4 Israel 84.95    33 +1 Panama 84.35    34 -3 Barbados 83.95    35 -2 Belgium 83.65    36 -1 Finland 83.36    37 - Malaysia 78.03    38 - Germany 76.53    39 - Ireland 74.81    40 +1 Qatar 73.94    41 +1 Slovakia 70.42    42 -2 San Marino 67.46    43 - Slovenia 66.72    44 +5 Kuwait 65.92    45 - United Kingdom 64.09    46 - Russia 61.71    47 -3 Estonia 60.29    48 -1 Italy 59.27    49 +2 Trinidad and Tobago 56.47    50 - Moldova 56.11    51 +1 Bulgaria 54.92    52 -4 Czech Republic 54.32    53 +2 Saudi Arabia 52.93    54 -1 Austria 51.91    55 +1 Jordan 50.43    56 -2 Belarus 50.39    57 +1 Serbia 49.96    58 -1 Ukraine 49.55    59 - Brazil 48.75    60 +1 Montenegro 46.42    61 +1 Kosovo 46.15    62 +1 Grenada 43.31    63 +3 Vietnam 43.26    64 -4 Uruguay 42.84    65 +3 Kazakhstan 42.53    66 +20 Oman 42.22    67 +2 India 42.14    68 -3 Australia 41.78    69 +3 Peru 40.43    70 -3 Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 39.88    71 -7 Belize 38.18    72 +8 Madagascar 36.96    73 -3 Croatia 35.74    74 -1 Saint Lucia 35.30    75 +31 Laos 34.48    76 -2 Argentina 34.22    77 - Mexico 34.12    78 -2 Paraguay 33.84    79 -1 Ghana 33.42    80 +15 Costa Rica 33.21    81 -2 Albania 33.19    82 -1 The Bahamas 32.13    82 -7 Bosnia and Herzegovina 32.13    84 -13 Mongolia 31.79    85 - Kyrgyzstan 31.56    86 -3 North Macedonia 30.34    87 -3 Jamaica 30.23    88 +2 Congo 29.52    89 -7 Cape Verde 28.98    90 +1 Colombia 28.32    91 -4 Dominica 27.73    92 -4 Sri Lanka 27.45    93 +1 Cyprus 27.18    94 +2 Armenia 27.02    95 -3 Bahrain 26.98    96 -7 South Africa 26.87    97 +34 Egypt 26.52    98 +2 Turkey 25.95    99 -2 Greece 25.63    100 -2 Philippines 25.55    101 - Bangladesh 24.84    102 - Ecuador 24.79    103 +1 Dominican Republic 24.40    104 -11 Saint Kitts and Nevis 24.21    105 +2 Gabon 23.61    106 -1 Georgia 23.60    107 -4 Iraq 23.13    108 +1 Uzbekistan 22.49    109 +1 Azerbaijan 22.29    110 +6 Guyana 21.68    111 +12 Liberia 21.13    112 +5 Togo 21.07    113 +8 Fiji 21.04    114 -1 Brunei 20.98    115 -3 Cambodia 20.89    116 -8 Nepal 20.87    117 -6 Tajikistan 20.57    118 -3 Indonesia 20.11    119 -5 Senegal 19.90    120 -1 Republic of the Union of Myanmar 18.90    121 +4 Kenya 18.66    122 +2 Morocco 18.52    123 -3 Mauritius 18.41    124 -25 Bhutan 18.23    125 +11 Rwanda 17.25    126 +3 Western Sahara 16.87    127 -5 Palestine 16.38    128 +11 Bolivia 16.32    129 -11 Seychelles 15.77    130 +3 Angola 15.47    131 -3 Antigua and Barbuda 15.43    132 -2 Maldives 15.32    133 -6 Uganda 15.22    134 - Iran 15.09    135 -9 Tanzania 14.33    136 -1 Swaziland 14.23    137 -5 Côte d'Ivoire 14.22    138 +6 Mali 13.96    139 +14 Zambia 13.66    140 +5 Ethiopia 13.45    141 -3 Honduras 13.32    142 -1 Zimbabwe 13.17    143 - El Salvador 13.14    144 +6 Guatemala 12.76    145 -5 Nicaragua 12.65    146 -4 Somalia 12.55    147 -10 Namibia 12.11    148 -1 Libya 12.07    149 -3 Nigeria 11.92    150 +10 Djibouti 11.74    151 -2 Suriname 11.50    152 +2 Haiti 11.45    153 +4 Benin 9.97    154 -2 Sierra Leone 9.87    155 +4 Pakistan 9.49    156 -1 Cameroon 9.24    157 -9 The Gambia 9.22    158 - Tunisia 9.12    159 -3 Burkina Faso 8.54    160 +4 Mozambique 8.24    161 +4 Lebanon 8.10    162 -11 Niger 7.94    163 +5 Papua New Guinea 7.71    164 -1 Burundi 7.45    165 +2 Syria 7.31    166 -5 Botswana 7.12    167 -1 Malawi 7.09    168 +1 Afghanistan 6.92    169 -7 Sudan 6.81    170 +1 DR Congo 6.25    171 -1 Cuba 5.37    172 - Mauritania 4.91    173 - Yemen 4.39    174 - Algeria 3.92    175 +1 Venezuela 3.42    176 -1 Vanuatu 3.25    177 - Turkmenistan 1.71

----------


## Bros

From my experience he wasn't a person employed by NBN but a contractor Optus uses. NBN only do the install and if there is a problem with the NBN side the contractors bill NBN for the repairs. NBN only do the install to the street now the rest is other contractors.

----------


## toooldforthis

> ….. 
> So the outcome is the connection has been booked again, and the earliest appointment is another 11 days away, I'm not upset about waiting, I'm upset about the rubbish service, and now having to wait another 11 days for something that should have been done and dusted today in about 2 hours.

  you are sure going to be upset if the same dude turns up the  2nd time  :Confused:

----------


## doovalacky

Honestly Mertrix,
While the contractor sounds like he has an issue some of the fault is from you.  The internal cabling is your responsibility to organize before hand and the contractors don't get paid to waste time doing it. Get it installed out to the NBN connection point first.

----------


## METRIX

> you are sure going to be upset if the same dude turns up the  2nd time

  I sent them an email and asked not to send him back  :Smilie: , got a reply already thaw said they will pass the info onto the relevant area

----------


## METRIX

> Honestly Mertrix,
> While the contractor sounds like he has an issue some of the fault is from you.  The internal cabling is your responsibility to organize before hand and the contractors don't get paid to waste time doing it. Get it installed out to the NBN connection point first.

  I think you will find you are incorrect, the connection from the nbn box on the wall outside the house to the modem is not my responsibility. 
Why would it be my responsibility, nobody I know who has had nbn on had to do any internal wiring.  
If I want additional wiring done then yes at my cost, this is the actual connection from the outside box to the modem supplied by Optus, and is included in the installation fee you are charged.  
Same ad when we had Optus cable done

----------


## johnc

> I understand the rollout is a massive task, as of July 2019 there was over 10 Million businesses / residential able to get a NBN connection.
> My point is hiring useless installers is not helping the situation, all these guys are doing is creating more work.

  I think it is more than that, it is also the system. Our building sits on the street, the street is concrete from building to kerb and there is a Telstra pit, we also have a Telstra tower on the roof with cabling going from the building to the pit. The NBN debacle was a series of NBN technicians that came out and couldn't find a particular box their paperwork said existed (it didn't) they would look for the box, not find it and leave. early on someone ticked a box that said a tree root (complete with tree) was in the path of the installation, there wouldn't have been a tree their for at least 60 years.  
There seemed to be endless reports back to the NBN (who will not talk to you) then rinse and repeat with another technician. Eventually it transpired NBN would not use the Telstra tower access hole for internal reasons, nobody was going to run a hole through a foot of concrete and finally someone worked out that NBN had their information wrong, you then get transferred back to Telstra by the NBN when they throw their hands in the air. Telstra sent over a team of 24 technicians from SA to rectify issues in the area. They all arrived one morning at the premises and inspected the place 18 then went on to other jobs and six remained to sort the problem eventually reducing to one by mid morning. There were probably six owners using six providers to try to get the problem rectified, some had their internet closed off, we lost ours for at least a year, initially we got an air based connection but that got closed off to. 
It took two long frustrating years, businesses were effected, it was a nightmare. All through the main issue is the NBN, once they have something in their system they will not contemplate the possibility that they may be wrong, their technicians who are contractors seem to have strict protocols with no flexibility and yes some are useless but the majority I think are quite capable. We have also had positive connection experiences elsewhere that proceeded smoothly. I think the system they use does work unless you have an "issue". 
Ultimately our issue was resolved by Telstra technicians doing the install running the cable through the building penetration that had always existed, it seems NBN technicians did not have the same right.

----------


## David.Elliott

Early days of the NBN at my last place of work we had a random visit from a tech investigating the NBN install for the business. 
He had been awarded the contract for multi user rollouts of three and above. The building had two units, so he could not get involved.
To his knowledge the two unit install contract had not been awarded.  Weird, but there'd be no reason for him to lie, it's paid work for him. 
Asking everywhere, we could not get a straight answer from anyone. 
My boss at the time was a Rotary member and they had a talk from the NBN guy locally. 
 More fool him, at the end of his talk he suggested that anyone having issues come up and see him at the end of lunch. 
He ran out of business cards..... 
Some days later I was going to get lunch and two guys were out the front of the building in what looked to be potentially our connection about to happen.
Asked what they were doing. Got the reply, looking at your NBN install. BUT we'll need to get a contractor to have the  bitumen drive cut up, and a digger to dig a trench, and have them ready to fix as soon as we're done, so some organising to do. 
I suggested that possibly using a disused phone line to pull it through underground, about 7m from the pit to the wall point, may work. They looked surprised at the suggestion.
Left them to it and when I got back 50min later, box on wall, fibre connected and good to go!

----------


## METRIX

> Honestly Mertrix,
> While the contractor sounds like he has an issue some of the fault is from you.  The internal cabling is your responsibility to organize before hand and the contractors don't get paid to waste time doing it. Get it installed out to the NBN connection point first.

  Incorrect, maybe in perth but not over here, the internal cabling from the Box be it Cable, NBN etc has nothing to do with me. 
It's the suppliers responsibility to connect their box to their modem, this is why you pay an installation fee. 
I clarified this with Optus beforehand and the lady said, yes the connection from the street to the first outlet where the modem is connected inside your house is part of the installation. 
I know about 40 sites with NBN connected from family to friends and none of them had to do any internal wiring themselves, it was included as part of the installation. 
I can understand if you want multiple outlets etc, then yes that's your responsibility.

----------


## METRIX

> Some days later I was going to get lunch and two guys were out the front of the building in what looked to be potentially our connection about to happen.
> Asked what they were doing. Got the reply, looking at your NBN install. BUT we'll need to get a contractor to have the  bitumen drive cut up, and a digger to dig a trench, and have them ready to fix as soon as we're done, so some organising to do. 
> I suggested that possibly using a disused phone line to pull it through underground, about 7m from the pit to the wall point, may work. They looked surprised at the suggestion.
> Left them to it and when I got back 50min later, box on wall, fibre connected and good to go!

  My mate had Optus cable installed not long before switching to Optus NBN, the guys ran a machine under the footpath, under his front fence and lawn, under the house footings and popped up under his house. 
They ran a new coaxial cable and installed it right next to the existing Optus coaxial cable that was on the skirting, seems rather strange that for one they didn't just pull the Optus cable socket off and connect back into that point rather than have two sockets next to each other, and also why they didn't just run into the existing Optus Cable connection that already existed ??

----------


## FrodoOne

Since this thread has been started, if it is of any interest, here is my saga - to date:  *December 2016.*
Underground telecommunication lead-in connections installed from telecommunications network street infrastructure to both “lots” as part of a subdivision of the “block” and construction of a second dwelling.  *2017-07-14*  – Email to complaints@nbnco.com.au
I am writing concerning the form letter of 10th July, 2017, received on 13th July, 2017, entitled, “*Installation Notice:*   _(See below for further information – to avoid repetition.)_  *2017-08-02* - Email to complaints@nbnco.com.au
In response to a form letter of 10th July, 2017, received on 13th July, 2017, entitled, “*Installation Notice:* ”, addressed   *To the occupant* *XXXXXXXX* 
together with the associated booklet  
“*Notice of hybrid fibre coaxial (HFC) installation.”*  *Refrence:*   *3BOX-66* *Location ID: LOC000076880275* *Our construction partner intends to install nbn supplied equipment at your property between 27/07/2017 and 27/11/2017* 
I responded on 14 July, 2017 with the letter attached in the form of a “Word” Document. 
Unfortunately, I have received no communication relating to this matter, to date. 
The content of the letter was as follows: - 
It should be noted that there is no longer a single dwelling unit at this Street Address. 
The land in question has been sub-divided and is now occupied by two dwelling units: - 
Because of the building requirements associated with the construction of dwelling unit 2, the electricity supply has been provided to* both* units via underground conduits. 
Provision has also been made for the underground connection of communication (Telephone/NBN) cables to *both* units via underground 20 mm communication conduits, which are not yet occupied – except for the appropriate draw wires. 
Because Unit 2 is located at the rear of the block, any intention to connect to it via aerial lead-in cable is, obviously, impractical – and contravenes certain regulations. 
Since it will be necessary to utilise the already provided underground communication conduits for the purpose of connecting Unit 2, connection to Unit 1 can most easily be made at the same time via the already installed communication conduit provided for this purpose. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I responded to your advice virtually immediately and well before the “deadline” of 5 days before 27/07/2017. 
In spite of my efforts to comply with your request for early action, today NBN contracted installation installers came to install an aerial lead-in cable at Unit 1, having received no advice to the contrary.
When appraised of the situation their installation activities were suspended. 
Since, 
    The required underground ducting has been provided for BOTH units
    It will be necessary to use this ducting for Unit 2
    It is clear that aerial lead-in cable should not be installed at Unit 1  _(Note: - The cable which was attempted to be installed on 2017-08-02 is still wrapped around the pole from which the Telstra Landline is supplied as at 2020-02-07.)_  *2017-09-28*  A sunken Telstra pit was “discovered” in the nature strip between this and the adjacent property and replaced with a new pit during "works" associated with the NBN.  *2017-12-14** -* To complaints@nbn.com.au
You can help by NOT ignoring me, as you have done since you received my letter of 14 July 2017, which was in response to form letter of 10th July, 2017, received on 13th July, 2017, entitled, “Installation Notice: ”, addressed To the occupant XXXX VIC 3129
In spite of two subsequent letters of 10 November, 2017 and 1 December, 2017, my representations have been ignored, in that I have received NO RESPONSE. (Copies of the documents already submitted are attached.)
In addition, I find it "passing strange" that your system is (now) aware of the existence of Unit 2, XXXX VIC 3129 but appears to be NOT aware of Unit 1, XXXX VIC 3129 As is intimated in this correspondence, it appears that your "System" may not appreciate that what was XXXX VIC 3129 has become Unit 1, XXXX VIC 3129
Please note that the in-ground ducts already provided to service both of these premises (Unit 1 and Unit 2 at this address) are available for access from the existing Telstra/NBN infrastructure by a distance of only (about) one Metre.
I do earnestly hope that, as a result of this entreaty, some human being will actually attempt to "make contact" with me, as was promised in the original brochure, where it was stated: -
“If you send us a letter with your objections about the activities, we will go through the following steps. We will talk with you about your concerns within five business days of receiving your letter and make reasonable efforts to resolve your concerns within 20 business days.”  *2017-12-15 -* Thank you for your enquiry to nbn. The reference number for your enquiry is NNNNNN57.We appreciate this situation has been quite frustrating for you. We have referred your enquiry to the appropriate nbn team for review and we will be in contact with you over the coming days. 
If you require further information in the meantime, please reply to this email or call us on 1800 OUR NBN (1800 687 626), quoting the above reference number and a consultant will be happy to assist you.   *2018-01-11* - It was necessary to send copies of the Council Rate Notices to prove the existence of the Unit in question !  *January 2019* - NBN box's installed at both units and cable run to the pit - but *not* connected to anything.  *Mid 2019* – NBN connection was provided to Unit 2 via the existing installed ducting and the pit installed on 2017-09-28.  The cable originally run in this duct was replaced as being "under specification"!  *September 2019*. Internal connection provided by a Licenced Cable Installer between the NBN box and the Office where the NBN Service is required at Unit 1. *
2019-12-13* – Telstra/NBN application made.  *2019-12-31* – NBN installation appointment.
At this time, it was “discovered” that there was not sufficient Telstra duct capacity for the one extra cable required between the pit near this property and the NBN Supply pit, approximately 35 meters and two driveways away.  *Mid January 2020*  Excavation took place to replace the existing 35 metres of 20 mm duct with a 50 mm duct.  *2020-01-30*  NBN installation took place.
Internet connection operable.  
Outgoing telephone calls possible – on both the NBN connection and the existing Landline.
Incoming calls received on the (old) Landline only.  *2020-01-31 to 2020-02-04*.   Several hours of ‘phone calls to Telstra to get incoming calls received via the NBN/Telstra connection.
Success at about 2020-02-04  16:00
Existing Land line no longer operating.  *2020-02-07* - Final Reminder to connect to the NBN before 13 March 2020 received by post - addressed to the Unit concerned !

----------


## FrodoOne

> why they didn't just run into the existing Optus Cable connection that already existed ??

  I have been advised that the quality of the original Optus cables is not up to the "standard" now required by the NBN.

----------


## METRIX

> I had satellite internet for the last 12 years due to the exchange being too far so nothing on the copper wire works. We had 3 different satellites, each time a little bit better. Was 4 Mb then with the Optus satellite sort of 7 and now with the NBN 28, so can't complain. The first NBN provider was telstra and we had to change to a regional, Skymesh because telstra oversold and the speed dropped like a lead balloon.  
> As for NBN technicians, had them in twice. Once for installation, and everything went OK. Had to change the dish, cable, wall connection all good. Then he asked where do you want the router? ... and I said just on the desk there thank you. It is one of those old desk with a wooden screen that you can close. In an instant of distraction from my part, he proceeded to drill a 20 mm hole in the back of the desk, straight through the screen that was open to wire the router " on the desk". For some time the desk was permanently open, until I figured a way to reroute the cable that is not very flexible, but if I close the screen, the hole is right there as a reminder of the extent of human stupidity.  
> The second time I had to call was 4 years later when the internet dropped out permanently and they replaced the NBN box and the dish receiver. Uneventful, and free. 
> As for Optus, I had Optus internet since 1998 in another house and it was the best for some 10 years. The technical support was always lousy but we hardly ever needed it. Then after ten years of good internet it started to go downhill badly, to a point that we had internet blackouts for up to a week at a time. They blamed the area every time stating that the servers were old and they had no plans to replace them since the NBN was due to start.  
> When the NBN came, I tried to negotiate the installation through Optus, but it was a nightmare. I gave up and went through Telstra first then TPG. 
> The technicians that visited the house were rude and obnoxious, walzed everywhere with dirty boots, pushed the fibre optic cable through the old Telstra conduit that is 100 mm under the grass in the front yard. Broke it, patched it up with a piece of conduit split along and taped over ... but hey ... we have internet at 50MBPS ! .

    Where I was staying in West Pennant Hills the 4G Optus speed was rather good.

----------


## METRIX

> Honestly Mertrix, While the contractor sounds like he has an issue some of the fault is from you.

  I don't think so and I was willing to help him do the job to make it easier and told him this, he was simply not interested in doing the job.   

> The internal cabling is your responsibility to organize before hand

  Nope see document below   

> and the contractors don't get paid to waste time doing it.

  Yes they do and they are not "wasting time" they are providing the service, they are providing the required quality cable and termination to plate so they know it was done correctly first go as started in the document below.   

> Get it installed out to the NBN connection point first.

  Why would I pay to have someone do this when it's nbn who are providing this service.  
Below is the nbn document outlining all possible scenarios / responsibilities for a nbn install. 
https://www.nbnco.com.au/content/dam/nbnco2/documents/HFC.pdf

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I don't think so and I was willing to help him do the job to make it easier and told him this, he was simply not interested in doing the job.   
> Nope see document below   
> Yes they do and they are not "wasting time" they are providing the service, they are providing the required quality cable and termination to plate so they know it was done correctly first go as started in the document below.   
> Why would I pay to have someone do this when it's nbn who are providing this service.  
> Below is the nbn document outlining all possible scenarios / responsibilities for a nbn install. 
> https://www.nbnco.com.au/content/dam/nbnco2/documents/HFC.pdf

  In the end...NBN is paying peanuts. So you got a monkey. Expecting any better in our user pays society is more on you than it is on them...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> [/CENTER]Where I was staying in West Pennant Hills the 4G Optus speed was rather good.

  How much did it cost per MB? And how good was the reception?

----------


## METRIX

> How much did it cost per MB? And how good was the reception?

  It cost $70 per month with 200Gb of data, still using it here because the cheesburger didn't install the nbn

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> It cost $70 per month with 200Gb of data, still using it here because the cheesburger didn't install the nbn

  Not bad. Satellite NBN is more like 12 down and 1 up with a 600 latency...price is roughly the same per GB but it's hard to compare due to peak & off peak data plus data use restrictions.  
Unfortunately, I think our Telstra mobile signal will get us 25 down and 5 up at best and not work at all most frequently. I'm not sure there's Optus coverage at all!

----------


## Armers

I live in a HFC connectivity street but I'll be going down the path of using 4G as my main connection. 
There is currently nothing on the NBN line up that comes close to the speeds i want and the price i want to pay. SO, optus are currently doing a 500gig a month for 69$, so i am thinking of grabbing the deal to see what i can get and how it goes as my main connection. If it does well as a modem in my rack in my house I'll go as far as installing external antennas on my roof to give it a Line of Sight to the tower and hopefully a better connection.  
All this in the strive for cheep speeds and high downloads  :Biggrin: ! 
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

> I live in a HFC connectivity street but I'll be going down the path of using 4G as my main connection. 
> There is currently nothing on the NBN line up that comes close to the speeds i want and the price i want to pay. SO, optus are currently doing a 500gig a month for 69$, so i am thinking of grabbing the deal to see what i can get and how it goes as my main connection. If it does well as a modem in my rack in my house I'll go as far as installing external antennas on my roof to give it a Line of Sight to the tower and hopefully a better connection.  
> All this in the strive for cheep speeds and high downloads ! 
> Cheers

  See if you can get some idea on the speed you will receive before committing, 4G in this house is nothing like where I moved from see below.

----------


## craka

> See if you can get some idea on the speed you will receive before committing, 4G in this house is nothing like where I moved from see below.

  Is the tower 4GX or 4G,  is your signal worse than what you had at previously?           The other issue with 4G and 5G is once users on the tower get dense it really bogs down.   
Hopefully I get NBN connected this week, my suburb has only just become NBN ready, it's only FTTN but should be better than what I currently get via ADSL.

----------


## Bros

> Hopefully I get NBN connected this week, my suburb has only just become NBN ready, it's only FTTN but should be better than what I currently get via ADSL.

    Strange I thought the new ones were going to be FTTC

----------


## craka

> Strange I thought the new ones were going to be FTTC

  By far the most is is FTTC , however they do still role out a couple nodes in each new SAM they build. I'm not sure why, I have a feeling it is probably to do with node chassis and equipment already procured/in stock.      Unlucky for me, I just happen to be in the area where we get a node, other areas in the suburb do get FTTC.

----------


## r3nov8or

FTTN is doing fine for me, 40 down and 20 up consistently, often more...

----------


## Bros

> FTTN is doing fine for me, 40 down and 20 up consistently, often more...

  And for me but I got FTTC but will never use it to anywhere near its limit

----------


## craka

> And for me but I got FTTC but will never use it to anywhere near its limit

  Yes I believe in time to come those with FTTC, will potentially be able to get upto 1Gbps speed with a change of DPU.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yes I believe in time to come those with FTTC, will potentially be able to get upto 1Gbps speed with a change of DPU.

  Might see the next wave of micro-ISPs (eg households) on-selling their wifi cheap

----------


## Jon

> Is the tower 4GX or 4G,  is your signal worse than what you had at previously?           The other issue with 4G and 5G is once users on the tower get dense it really bogs down.   
> Hopefully I get NBN connected this week, my suburb has only just become NBN ready, it's only FTTN but should be better than what I currently get via ADSL.

   

> Is the tower 4GX or 4G,  is your signal worse than what you had at previously?           The other issue with 4G and 5G is once users on the tower get dense it really bogs down.  
> .

  Yes, this is a definite issue you may face.
I am currently away with work and sitting in my motel room even though I am getting a -88dBm signal strength at 4pm this afternoon I could only get 1.2Mbps download speed.  I gave up and went for a walk.
I am currently getting 17.9Mbps down.

----------


## phild01

> Yes, this is a definite issue you may face.
> I am currently away with work and sitting in my motel room even though I am getting a -88dBm signal strength at 4pm this afternoon I could only get 1.2Mbps download speed.  I gave up and went for a walk.
> I am currently getting 17.9Mbps down.

  Ha, you should be so lucky, I sit here right now with torch in hand, no power from noon today, getting 0.3Mbps and virtually no upload!

----------


## Armers

> See if you can get some idea on the speed you will receive before committing, 4G in this house is nothing like where I moved from see below.

  Happy to fork out to begin with, as i know i am going to get a a good  return if i sell the modem. I'll also only get a month by month service.   
As for if the tower is busy or not, i'll probably roll  frequencies and utilize MIMO or split between two. It all depends on the  saturation of my tower.    

> Is the tower 4GX or 4G,  is your signal worse than what you had at previously?           The other issue with 4G and 5G is once users on the tower get dense it really bogs down.

  Bogged down yes, but depending on what the majority if people are connected to.. eg 5g isn't that popular (as not many people are on it yet) it also depends on the type of connectivity.. hence the rolling frequencies.  
Closest optus tower to me has L700 L1800 L2100 L2300 L2600 on it but no 5G at the moment. When 5G comes to the tower the L2100 will be upgraded as L2100 is the fall back for 5G on all sites in for the optus/telstra network.   
THe B818 modem supports MIMO for L2100 L1800 L2300 and L2600 so i have a few to play with and lock out if required.  
Lots to play with  :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## craka

> Happy to fork out to begin with, as i know i am going to get a a good  return if i sell the modem. I'll also only get a month by month service.   
> As for if the tower is busy or not, i'll probably roll  frequencies and utilize MIMO or split between two. It all depends on the  saturation of my tower.    
> Bogged down yes, but depending on what the majority if people are connected to.. eg 5g isn't that popular (as not many people are on it yet) it also depends on the type of connectivity.. hence the rolling frequencies.  
> Closest optus tower to me has L700 L1800 L2100 L2300 L2600 on it but no 5G at the moment. When 5G comes to the tower the L2100 will be upgraded as L2100 is the fall back for 5G on all sites in for the optus/telstra network.   
> THe B818 modem supports MIMO for L2100 L1800 L2300 and L2600 so i have a few to play with and lock out if required.  
> Lots to play with  
> Cheers
> Armers

  
Yes potentially you do if in a metro area, but more rural/remote areas do not have the variety of frequencies, and often only have the option of one carrier.

----------


## METRIX

> Ha, you should be so lucky, I sit here right now with torch in hand, no power from noon today, getting 0.3Mbps and virtually no upload!

  Have you got power restored ? nothing here yet, so I wired up a car battery and inverter to drive lighting / internet and PC

----------


## phild01

Got it back this afternoon, just as I reconfigured the gennie and spaghetti of extension cords. 
Mobile slowly getting better, 22 down 7 up.

----------


## Armers

Most is not all have a variety on each node, and still better then NBN in some cases.. Telstra is just as good. But you are correct region and location do play a big part. Look phild01 in in Sydney north! Even though I would assume that's weather related but who knows :/ 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## METRIX

> Got it back this afternoon, just as I reconfigured the gennie and spaghetti of extension cords. 
> Mobile slowly getting better, 22 down 7 up.

  Lucky you, no power here yet, actually hit 4.9 download, that's the best it's been since Sunday

----------


## phild01

Really only enough for forum browsing and email, not much else. Hope you at least have a gennie, not much ice available when this happens. Our servos sold out in no time.

----------


## Marc

I got power in the Sydney home, but the Hawkesbury place has been off since friday. I have a generator since this happens a lot for half a day at the time not this long. NBN satellite connection however, when the generator is running, works as per normal.
The gennie makes a racket though. Open frame Honda 15HP. Starts first pull every time even after month of no use. Wouldn't mind a diesel silenced.

----------


## METRIX

Power was restored here today, interesting figures below for the Dam levels, only last week we were in Level 2 water restrictions and Waragamba dam was at 42%. 
With the mega storm on the Eastern Coast, Warragamba dam has gone up to over 70% and still rising, that's nearly 553 Billion litres flowing into the dam in just one week, equivalent to running the desal plant for 8 years. 
Interesting to see what happens as they are meant to turn the desal plant off at 70%, and what will happen to Level 2 water restrictions.

----------


## phild01

> Interesting to see what happens as they are meant to turn the desal plant off at 70%,

  The Canadian pension fund might not want that! 
Good to know you have normality again. The timber yard upstream of me today had their Honda gennie operating a few lights and computers. Was impressed with how quiet it was, bigger than a Honda 2kW but much quieter.

----------


## Bros

> Have you got power restored ? nothing here yet, so I wired up a car battery and inverter to drive lighting / internet and PC

  Can you update your location as I thought you lived in Sydney.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Can you update your location as I thought you lived in Sydney.

  Have you not heard that Sydney is now located in a user pays society? And service will turn up eventually...

----------


## Bros

> Have you not heard that Sydney is now located in a user pays society? And service will turn up eventually...

  No I haven't, can't believe they have been without power for so long.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's not many without power and most tradies can't afford to live in Sydney anymore so...oh well.

----------


## phild01

> No I haven't, can't believe they have been without power for so long.

  For me, this outage wasn't as bad as the one last November.
 Too many protected trees cause death and destruction.

----------


## METRIX

> Can you update your location as I thought you lived in Sydney.

  I do, and my location is correct, Sydney North

----------


## METRIX

> No I haven't, can't believe they have been without power for so long.

  Sydney was hit with massive storm last week, where I live it ripped down heaps of trees (as always), these inevitably ended up on the power lines, because there was so many parts of Sydney hit, AUSGRID could not cope because they have cut back on staff so there was not the amount of repair people to deal with the mass destruction. 
The street behind me trees brought down three power poles. 
Below is a tree that came down in my backyard ending up on my neighbours roof, thankfully they had a tin roof so it didn't do too much damage, we will replace the few sheets with new ones rather than go through insurance as it's quicker and cheaper. 
I cut the tree up and got it off their roof as my priority was to get it off for them and temporary fix any damage before any more rain came along/ 
Luckily it was only one hole of about 20cm torn in one sheet, considering how long the tree was the damage that occurred was minimal., the SES was bogged down with the hundreds of people calling in. 
Below that are some that came down at a mates house, and yes that is a set of stairs, and a chair, these trees were real big, and you would have needed a good wind to snap these/

----------


## craka

I can't believe the moaning and groaning of some people without power.  Yes it is inconvenient, but it's not like somebody just flicked the power off to tick people off. There was a bloody storm that took down quite a number of trees taking out power with them.   Some of which trees  would have been more susceptible to falling due to the long dry period and than a bucket load of rain. 
Similar thing happened in Newcastle/Lake Macquarie with a large storm in 2015 with some people not having power for about a week.

----------


## METRIX

> I can't believe the moaning and groaning of some people without power.  Yes it is inconvenient, but it's not like somebody just flicked the power off to tick people off. There was a bloody storm that took down quite a number of trees taking out power with them.   Some of which trees  would have been more susceptible to falling due to the long dry period and than a bucket load of rain. 
> Similar thing happened in Newcastle/Lake Macquarie with a large storm in 2015 with some people not having power for about a week.

  I am not moaning or groaning about it, as I know what destruction was done in my local area, I am quite surprised they got the amount of the network back up and running as quick as they did. 
I feel sorry for the elderly people that were without power for 3 or 4 days, not only did it spoil all their food in the fridges, but hot water ran out, my street has no gas so if electric cooking was the only available thing then it was either bbq or eat packet stuff. 
I know it's not the end of the world, but I don't like to see elderly people suffer, they have been through a lot over their lives, and to have them lose a fridge full off food is not fair on them, money is quite tight for most of them, and then no hot water or even basic lighting, if it's a day or maybe 2 that that's fair enough, we were without it for 4 days, but some suburbs are not expected to be back on until the weekend.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Well that's a lot of good firewood at least. 
Hope you've got a fireplace Metrix, though you wouldn't need one in Sydney much (unlike us down here in Canberra).

----------


## phild01

Great thing this NBN though, no more proper landlines in the event of outages. 
Have to feel for those who have endured so many days without power, families with no internet, TV, cooking, refrigeration, lights and so on.

----------


## METRIX

> Well that's a lot of good firewood at least. 
> Hope you've got a fireplace Metrix, though you wouldn't need one in Sydney much (unlike us down here in Canberra).

  Yeah, lucky it was off the ground so I undercut it along the trunk so when I dropped it I could easily cut it into pieces. 
I will keep some of the larger pieces and make some stools from them, some for firewood, the rest will go out the front for others to use, It will all go in a matter of a day around here.

----------


## craka

> I am not moaning or groaning about it, as I know what destruction was done in my local area, I am quite surprised they got the amount of the network back up and running as quick as they did. 
> I feel sorry for the elderly people that were without power for 3 or 4 days, not only did it spoil all their food in the fridges, but hot water ran out, my street has no gas so if electric cooking was the only available thing then it was either bbq or eat packet stuff. 
> I know it's not the end of the world, but I don't like to see elderly people suffer, they have been through a lot over their lives, and to have them lose a fridge full off food is not fair on them, money is quite tight for most of them, and then no hot water or even basic lighting, if it's a day or maybe 2 that that's fair enough, we were without it for 4 days, but some suburbs are not expected to be back on until the weekend.

  Metrix this wasn't directed at you, just people in general getting on TV etc to moan about it.     Back in 2015, where I live we were without power for 4 or 5 days too. I dunno maybe I'm different due to growing up in a rural area where we constantly had frequent and lengthy blackouts.  I do get your point about the elderly but I'm yet to see one elderly person on TV to moan about. Unfortunately from what I've noticed it is from a younger crowd who really should be more resilient due to their age alone.

----------


## METRIX

> Metrix this wasn't directed at you, just people in general getting on TV etc to moan about it.     Back in 2015, where I live we were without power for 4 or 5 days too. I dunno maybe I'm different due to growing up in a rural area where we constantly had frequent and lengthy blackouts.  I do get your point about the elderly but I'm yet to see one elderly person on TV to moan about. Unfortunately from what I've noticed it is from a younger crowd who really should be more resilient due to their age alone.

  A lot of the younger generation are whingers, they are so used to getting instant gratification these days if they are inconvenienced for 5 minutes they moan.
It would have been because they could not have powered up their zombie devices and have been babied all their lives by their parents, they are very fragile, it doesn't take much to break them  :Smilie:  
Elderly people don't go on TV to moan, they just suffer in silence, my neighbours were awesome, they are pensioners, and just did whatever they had to do to get by, they have been through a lot worse things throughout their lives than not having power for a couple of days, and are 500 times more resilient than the younger generation.  
I spoke to them every day to see if they were doing ok, they said yep, they were having short showers to save the hot water in the tank, they pulled out the old transistor radio and sat on the verandah, they went to the shops most days.

----------


## METRIX

> It's not many without power and most tradies can't afford to live in Sydney anymore so...oh well.

  Sydney is a big city, after three days without power there was still more than 50,000 homes without power. 
The amount of destruction the storm did was amazing, a tree landed on the line in my street, it looked like a simple fix, but it still took the guys about 3 hours to repair it, some other lines I saw were completely demolished so these repairs will take a fair amount of time to rebuild the lines. 
Below is Ausgrid outages as of now, there is still quite a number out people affected, the storm was Sydney wide, usually the bad storms take out only a few suburbs.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Sydney is a big city, after three days without power there was still more than 50,000 homes without power. 
> The amount of destruction the storm did was amazing, a tree landed on the line in my street, it looked like a simple fix, but it still took the guys about 3 hours to repair it, some other lines I saw were completely demolished so these repairs will take a fair amount of time to rebuild the lines. 
> Below is Ausgrid outages as of now, there is still quite a number out people affected, the storm was Sydney wide, usually the bad storms take out only a few suburbs.

  Oh I know...my uncle and aunt on the Central Coast are still without power today - one of their poles failed and fell across their driveway. Cable everywhere...and they weren't home at the time! And they couldn't get home because the valley flooded...

----------


## METRIX

> Oh I know...my uncle and aunt on the Central Coast are still without power today - one of their poles failed and fell across their driveway. Cable everywhere...and they weren't home at the time! And they couldn't get home because the valley flooded...

  I just took the battery and inverter from the 4WD and used it to drive lights and home network using 4G it worked fine 
I was vet apprise how little power the new Samsung LED TV used

----------


## Bros

> Sydney was hit with massive storm last week, where I live it ripped down heaps of trees (as always), these inevitably ended up on the power lines, because there was so many parts of Sydney hit,

   That explains it. It never rated a mention on the news in Queensland with the flooding in SE Queensland except to say the rain was moving south but SE Queensland never had storms like that.

----------


## METRIX

So, the boys came back and installed the nbn today, they said it was an easy install and there is no reason why the other guy should not have done it. 
They were done in about 40 minutes, only problem is with the recent storms the line had been knocked about a bit, and there was an outage which they said should be fixed within 24 hours, so far not much luck with nbn, hope this is not a sigh of things to come.

----------


## METRIX

Finally got the nbn working today, the speed is not too bad.
We put the connection downstairs as the slab as been built too close tot he outer brick skin so couldn't get in between floors via the cavity. 
Using Google Wifi to get the net upstairs through slab and many internal brick walls and it does ok can stream 4K without an issue, even tried 8K streams and these worked without a hitch. 
Speed is higher than what they quoted at average 40Mbs.

----------


## Marc

Don't they use the telstra conduits and pits for the fibre optic cable? They did in my street.  Never seen them using aerial cables.

----------


## Marc

Our lights were out for 10 days at the river house. I do run a generator to keep the fridge relatively cold and the water pump going. No power, no toilet, no good. 
After the third day I run out of food, so called the neighbour and decided to go to the pub for a feed, since they had power. It was about 5 pm. At 6:30 we headed back only to find that a new inexperienced ferry crew, hit a pole because of the increased force of the current and decided to stop the service and wait for the new more experienced crew, rostered at 10. 
In their ignorance, instead of dropping the cables to the bottom of the river to avoid accumulation of debris, they just waited and after 3 hours of the ferry not running the cables had so much crap on them that there was danger they could snap. The RMS crew came at 11 and cut the cables with grinders to relieve the tension. It took a week to restore the service. We waited for the low tide and drove around through Gosford, a 2 hours round trip to do 6 km. We found water over the road, landslide, trees and cables, but fortunately someone already had cleared the worst of it and we could go through. The whole adventure took 24 hours. My dog was inside the house all this time.

----------


## phild01

> Don't they use the telstra conduits and pits for the fibre optic cable? They did in my street.  Never seen them using aerial cables.

  Depends on the terrain and if you already had cable in the street hence no fibre.

----------


## craka

> Don't they use the telstra conduits and pits for the fibre optic cable? They did in my street.  Never seen them using aerial cables.

  Depends on what the type of technology rollout is in that particular area/street and what infrastructure is already there.

----------


## craka

> Our lights were out for 10 days at the river house. I do run a generator to keep the fridge relatively cold and the water pump going. No power, no toilet, no good. 
> After the third day I run out of food, so called the neighbour and decided to go to the pub for a feed, since they had power. It was about 5 pm. At 6:30 we headed back only to find that a new inexperienced ferry crew, hit a pole because of the increased force of the current and decided to stop the service and wait for the new more experienced crew, rostered at 10. 
> In their ignorance, instead of dropping the cables to the bottom of the river to avoid accumulation of debris, they just waited and after 3 hours of the ferry not running the cables had so much crap on them that there was danger they could snap. The RMS crew came at 11 and cut the cables with grinders to relieve the tension. It took a week to restore the service. We waited for the low tide and drove around through Gosford, a 2 hours round trip to do 6 km. We found water over the road, landslide, trees and cables, but fortunately someone already had cleared the worst of it and we could go through. The whole adventure took 24 hours. My dog was inside the house all this time.

  
Crap that's not a fun time, poor dog.  
Aren't the ferry cables fixed to each bank?

----------


## Marc

They are, and they have enough slack to go down some 3 meters to allow navigation. When there is too much debris they are supposed to drop them down not keep them up. The dog was surprisingly ok and did not do anything inside the house.

----------


## METRIX

> Don't they use the telstra conduits and pits for the fibre optic cable? They did in my street.  Never seen them using aerial cables.

  I am on HFC which is combo of Optic then Coax to the premises

----------


## METRIX

So the connection woes are still going on, part of the package I signed up for was to have  Fetch TV box, had one with Optus Cable and it was great, so thought I would get it again with the NBN package. 
It's been nearly one month and the box has still not arrived, logged a call with the online service two weeks ago and they said it would be delivered in three days
Three days passed and nothing, so contacted them again, and they said there was a problem with TOLL deliveries and it would take another few weeks to get it !! 
Then I received a message today saying they would deliver it today, well bad luck nobody home to collect it, then a message came through sorry nobody home to collect the parcel, so we have taken it to the post office and all the details are on the card left behind from Startrack. 
No surprises got home and there was no card left behind,  and which post office did they take it to ?, who knows 
Let's hope it's not Pennant Hills for some reason they once delivered an overseas parcel to these thieves (I didn't even live in Pennant Hills), and the parcel mysteriously disappeared from Pennant Hills Post Office within 3 days of it arriving. 
I went to the post office with all the tracking information, deliver numbers etc, and they just looked blankly at me and said can't help you, I showed them they parcel was delivered to them, then it disappeared, it was not sent back out from their post office so it had to be there. 
They refused to help and in the end I lost my delivery to these thieves, the customer service from this post office was the worst I had ever seen (second worst is the one on Enmore Road), the way they spoke to other customers in the line was disgusting and they should be closed/ 
Got online to speak to Optus assistance, after the usual being passed to 5 different people, the person who was looking after the query seemed to fall asleep while trying to help me, after 20 minutes of being passed from person to person I gave up. 
How difficult can it be to get the box delivered, seriously Optus have some issues, then I received a call from Optus late today saying I need to be home again for a visit to finalise the connection.
I asked what needed finalising, they said it needed to be fixed as it was not working, I kindly let them know it's been working for a few weeks, and is still working, and I did not log a call. 
They persisted that someone needed to visit, I asked them what did they presume was wrong with the connection, they could not tell me as they did not know.
I said, no sorry not taking any more time off work to have someone come out to rectify a fault that does not exist, and you don't know why your sending someone out.

----------


## r3nov8or

> they said there was a problem with TOLL deliveries and it would take another few weeks to get it !!

  Toll shutdown its IT recently due to a significant cyber attack  https://www.itnews.com.au/news/toll-...-attack-538593

----------


## Marc

I am surprised that you had good experience with Fetch. Mine was one of the first boxes for fetch and it never worked. Despite me calling them several times to get this fixed, eventually I gave up only to find that after 2 years they kept on billing me for Fetch after the free period was over. Eventually I posted the box back and got a refund for the unsolicited billing. 
I have Netflix and gave Foxtel the flick. Plenty of mediocre movies to watch on Netflix, no need to have more poor quality movies on Foxtel plagued with advertising. I wonder how Fetch is this days. 
The request to be home for a technician to fix what is on the street or server side happens all the time with internet or phone. It's just what the talking head is told to say before booking an appointment. 
Reminds me of that Seinfeld episode with cable TV appointment when the table turned.

----------


## METRIX

Yeah I found it was good, never had any issues with it. 
I found Netflix etc boring, nothing in them that I was interested in. 
Foxtel, forget it that's all rubbish and fullnof advertisung.

----------


## METRIX

So the saga still goes on, Finally tracked down the Fetch box was supposedly delivered to a local post office (not my normal post office), and thank goodness NOT Pennant Hills post office.
Went their to pick it up as the Startrack system showed it was dropped off there two days ago. 
The lady went out the back, came back and said sorry it's not here, and I don't know where it is.
Called Optus again, and spoke to three different people, in the end they didn't know where it was and could not trck where the parcel had gone. 
Seriously, how can you not know where it is, Startrack system shows it went to about 6 different destinations before getting to this post office, then vanished.
What's the point of having tracking systems if they don't actually track anything. 
Sound like a place I used to work for, we had a delivery of 200 laptops, and funnily enough the place got broken into that night and most of the laptops stolen, and surprise surprise, the cameras monitoring the building just happened to not be working that day, funny that !!!

----------


## Bros

> Seriously, how can you not know where it is, Startrack system shows it went to about 6 different destinations before getting to this post office, then vanished.
> What's the point of having tracking systems if they don't actually track anything.

   My friend had similar happen to him also with Optus for a modem that died following a lightening strike. They sent him two tracking numbers but it never arrived. He called them and they said they had a problem with their delivery (Optus) and they would send another and nothing. 
As he was hard at hearing and used a steam driven mobile phone I logged on to their blog as him and complained and within 2 days a modem was delivered to his door. 
Maybe you need to talk to the butcher not the block.

----------


## METRIX

> My friend had similar happen to him also with Optus for a modem that died following a lightening strike. They sent him two tracking numbers but it never arrived. He called them and they said they had a problem with their delivery (Optus) and they would send another and nothing. 
> As he was hard at hearing and used a steam driven mobile phone I logged on to their blog as him and complained and within 2 days a modem was delivered to his door. 
> Maybe you need to talk to the butcher not the block.

  I think I have talked to half of Optus over the last few weeks. 
I have spoken to more people in the last month trying to get this NBN connection sorted, than I spoke to over the 3 years I had Optus cable, only ever spoke to 2 people in that three years.

----------


## Bros

> I think I have talked to half of Optus over the last few weeks.
> .

  I am with Telstra and talking is a waste of time I do it by message as I have a record.  
Did you speak to an Australian at Optus.

----------


## METRIX

> I am with Telstra and talking is a waste of time I do it by message as I have a record.  
> Did you speak to an Australian at Optus.

  No, do they exist ?, if you go to the shops they are useless, will normally refer you to go online

----------


## Bros

> No, do they exist ?, if you go to the shops they are useless, will normally refer you to go online

  Yes they do and as for the shops utterly useless and that is being kind do all mine on line but it takes time and patience to get through the thick Philippine head.

----------


## phild01

I just had an issue and after months of frustrating calls to the Philippines Telstra outlet and getting nowhere I finally got Charli and she was very positive making sure my issue was being resolved (mobile not NBN).

----------


## METRIX

> I just had an issue and after months of frustrating calls to the Philippines Telstra outlet and getting nowhere I finally got Charli and she was very positive making sure my issue was being resolved (mobile not NBN).

  Yes, I have had about 10 different male help desk people, 9 of them were useless, I had 1 female today and she was really helpful.

----------


## Marc

> I think I have talked to half of Optus over the last few weeks. 
> I have spoken to more people in the last month trying to get this NBN connection sorted, than I spoke to over the 3 years I had Optus cable, only ever spoke to 2 people in that three years.

  i went throug exactly the same with Optus. When NBN became available here I went with Optus, but it became blatantly clear that hey have lost the plot long ago. From the inexistent customer service to the incompetence of their technicians. I switched to TPG and the NBN was up and running in a week with no issues. The people Optus employs on the phone are a punishment and no one deserves that.

----------


## METRIX

The saga still goes on, for the last three weeks Optus have been calling saying NBN needed to return to my house and fix a problem, I asked what was the problem, response was we don;t know. 
My response was if you don;t know what the problem is then No, they can't coma back because there is nothing wrong with the connection.
Response was they need to come out, I said that's fine they can come out any day during the week, and play with the pole and wire but not come into the house as there won't be anyone there, or they can come on a Saturday as there will be someone here but otherwise No, there won;t be anyone here during the week. 
I received the same request another 5 times, with the same response, tell me what the problem is and I will tell you if that is a problem, as I did not log a call for any issues except the missing fetch box. 
Eventually I was told there was a no power problem out there and they needed to fix it, my response was, sorry but there IS power here, the power has been here since they installed the modem, and the connection has been working fine since they installed it, again I said no I am not wasting time for them to return as there was nothing wrong. 
Few days later I received another call, requesting them to come back, I said again No, tell me why they need to come out, the lady said I'm not sure but are you home I said No sorry I'm not can I ask why you need to know, she asked if I could get the MAC address of the modem, I said yes I have a photo of it, I gave her the numbers, and she said thankyou, and I never heard form them again. 
So the whole thing was again just another lie from either NBN or Optus, and seems the installers forgot to get the MAC address at installation.
Why they could not just have asked for this on the first phone call, instead of lying why they needed to come out is crazy. 
Second issue, I have been chasing the whereabouts of the fetch box as it still has not been delivered (well not to me at least). 
Two weeks ago received a message from Optus saying the fetchbox has left the warehouse and would be delivered in two days, and so the ground hog begins.
 Startrak sent a message saying the parcel had been successfully delivered (yet again). 
Received a call from the case manager on my way home, she said your box has been delivered, I should have kept her on the phone, arrived 10 minutes later, and no fetch box, no card saying anything. 
Tried to call Optus, and received a recording saying we are experiencing technical difficulties and call back later, then it hangs up, great.
Tried again the next day, same recording. 
So tried logging online that night, eventually got through to someone called Elysse, (after being passed via 4 other fake named people). 
She seemed quite helpful, and tracked the fetchbox delivery address to a different address in a different suburb ? 
I asked why would you send the box to a different address to where the connection is, and where you sent the modem etc to which was the correct address, not sure was the response.
Ok, so she said I will update the delivery address and cancel the other box, then order you a new one, well ok this sounds like someone who knows what they are doing. 
3 days ago, yes another message from Optus saying the parcel had left the warehouse, then today another message from Startrak saying the box had been delivered successfully.
Arrived home and no box, so logged onto Optus, and guess what the box had again been delivered to the same wrong address as the other box !!!! 
I asked the person, why do you keep delivering it to the wrong address, response was I will update the address, cancel the other box and setup a new delivery, well ok lets see if this one will be sent to the right address.
Then a question came back, I can see an active fetch box serial number 1378%%^^&# installed at the correct address, I replied your system is incorrect as there is NO fetch box here as you sen't them both to the wrong address. 
I asked why would you'r system be showing an active connection when the box has not been delivered, then a message came through saying I owe them $### for the new connection, included in this was an active connection for the fetch box, I asked the person your system just sent me a message saying I owe you for an active connection of the box at my address when the boxes have been delivered elsewhere !!! 
 Lets try again, cancel charges for the fetch box, cancel the fetch box, reorder new fetch box, so now a third box is being delivered to the correct address and charges for this won;t start until the box is activated. 
Optus have some serious problems going on with their system.

----------


## droog

> seems the installers forgot to get the MAC address at installation.

  Or possibly recorded the wrong MAC address. The MAC address recorded was not showing as active on their system and was offline needing a tech to attend onsite to fix

----------


## METRIX

> Or possibly recorded the wrong MAC address. The MAC address recorded was not showing as active on their system and was offline needing a tech to attend onsite to fix

  Most likely, I would think as an installer a simple photo after the install of the model identification plate would be an easy thing to do.

----------


## craka

> Most likely, I would think as an installer a simple photo after the install of the model identification plate would be an easy thing to do.

  If you are referring to the NBN ntd box,  installer is only required to send a photo of serial number, when installer is onsite they send of data including photos for activation, once active I am fairly certain that NBN can read the mac address remotely from their network. 
Though after writing that above, I remember you have HFC which I don't have any familiarity with so could be completely wrong.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's all a data acquisition and transcription error that is not their fault nor that of the contractors contracted contractors subcontractor or the retailer. 
So it must be the customers fault for not understanding how a broken system works whilst still being broken...but working. 
Why is that not clear?

----------


## JB1

NBN co. 
Mixed feelings. 
I subdivided a corner block. Knocked down 1 house, building two. 
My street has HFC and Telstra Cable internet. 
I understand that I need to pay $600 per new dwelling. No problemo. As the property had previously had 1 dwelling,  NBN said pay 1 new development fee. 
The other 1 is free. Whoohoo, saved $600. 
Here is where the problem is. 
In order to subdivide, council requires a letter stating that both dwellings have provisions for NBN. 
NBN emails me a Word letter saying 1 new dwelling/development.  Call NBN, please change the letter to state that 2 dwellings can be connected.  
Sorry. We will connect one for free, but can confirm that in writing. 
Go back to council. Sorry. Can't subdivide the property until the letter stating 2 dwellings can be connected OR 2 properties are physically connected. 
Given that I wanted sell one dwelling and it takes 6 months to connect the properties.  I ended up paying an additional $600 for a Word document via email. 
I should have just changed the original Word document from a 1 to a 2 and saved $600. It was in Word document so it wasn't like I had to photoshop it. Simply open document, delete '1' and type in '2' and council will never know. 
Unfortunately in my job, I can certify documents and witness statutory declarations. If I was caught amending/forging the letter, bye bye career.
Se

----------


## Marc

> The saga still goes on, for the last three weeks Optus have been calling saying NBN needed to return to my house and fix a problem, I asked what was the problem, response was we don;t know.  
> Optus have some serious problems going on with their system.

  That is the norm with Optus, give them the flick, unless you enjoy this.

----------


## JB1

2nd part which involved contractors. 
Contractors had to install 2 new pits (corner block). 
HFC/Cables was on powerlines across the street. 
Rather than run one underground cable from across the street to one pit and then connect the pits together, each pit is independent and is run under the road separately.  
Different contractors did each connection/pit. 
I can see that $600 for each new connection wouldn't have gone very far. 
I forgot to ask my electrician to run a conduit from the footpath to the house. And then my concreter forgot to run a sleeve under the brick pier fence. 
I was very fortunate the contractors obliged when I asked them to run a conduit under the  brick fence when they had their machine out (to connect under the road). Phew, they were only going to charge me $100 per property too. In the end they didn't even ask me for it. Score, could have been an expensive exercise if I had to get someone out just to run the conduit. 
So I call it even on the additional $600 I paid for the letter. 
Se

----------


## JB1

Part 3. 
Call Telstra to connect new house to NBN. 
'Sorry, we can connect NBN to your property, there's no NBN infrastructure for your property' 
'I can see a NBN pit on my footpath! my neighours are connected to NBN (HFC)' 
'You will have to connect to Telstra cable first and then NBN at a later date' 
'Do I have to pay an addtional amount to get connected to Cable and then NBN?' 
'No, just one connection fee' 
'Is the monthly fee highe compared to NBN?'' 
'No' 
'Fine go ahead, sign me up' 
Telstra calls me to arrange a time for the telstra contractor to come out. Then a day before calls again to make sure I'm home for the appintment. 
Comes out to inspect the outside of the house and then leaves. He reports back to Telsta. Not sure why I need to ge home.   
Telstra calls to make another appointment to make sure I'm home. 
NBN contractor comes out and pulls the cable across the road to the pit and then from the pit to my external wall. I help him pull the cable. 
Installs the NBN plate inside the house. It is crooked.  
He then starts to pack up and leaves.  
'Aren't you connecting me to the internet today?' 
'Oh somone else will come out ' 
A week later a Telstra contractor installs my cable connection/modem. 
Very happy with the results. 
Due to the speed I'm currently getting and the fact I can only get HFC internet,  I have no intention to call Telstra to change from Cable to NBN.  
In hindsight Australia should have skipped the whole NBN debacle and went from copper/cable to 5G. Faster speeds at a fraction of the infrastructure price.  
Se

----------


## phild01

> In hindsight Australia should have skipped the whole NBN debacle and went from copper/cable to 5G. Faster speeds at a fraction of the infrastructure price.

  Yep, from day one I have held that view.

----------


## craka

> Yep, from day one I have held that view.

  5G is not the be all and end all. It is far from perfect.  5G connections have a fibre fed backhaul.  The amount of connections they can support are not infinite, and are finite. It may have it's place but as far as a medium for data transmission you cannot beat fibre, at this stage it is only the hardware at end points that are really the limiting points of a fibre link.  
Even in areas that are connected to NBN via a node, in years to come will probably have that fibre extended. For instance at this stage it is only available for enterprise connection but NBN fttp is capable of a 1Gbps connection at the moment.   Very unlikely to get those speeds over 5G.   Don't get me wrong 5G has it's place but it's not a silver bullet.

----------


## phild01

> It may have it's place but as far as a medium for data transmission you cannot beat fibre

  Fibre reigns, yes but my point is cost and emerging technologies from the time NBN was conceived. The NBN for the vast Australian terrain has been too onerous cost wise. I know copper was poorly maintained but it was only ever meant for the telephone and not too soon I expect the notion of a landline telephone will disappear anyway. Mobile data serves us well for what we need IMO and could have had improved benefit for remote areas with a fraction of the NBN budget. As I see it NBN is a very expensive want for video entertainment.

----------


## craka

> Fibre reigns, yes but my point is cost and emerging technologies from the time NBN was conceived. The NBN for the vast Australian terrain has been too onerous cost wise. I know copper was poorly maintained but it was only ever meant for the telephone and not too soon I expect the notion of a landline telephone will disappear anyway. Mobile data serves us well for what we need IMO and could have had improved benefit for remote areas with a fraction of the NBN budget. As I see it NBN is a very expensive want for video entertainment.

  The remote areas (not really remote, really just out of town in most cases)  are served by NBN fixed wireless, which is just mobile data under another name really.  For most it does not serve them that well,  there are a host of topographical/landscape issues.   I cannot see 5G being used very successfully outside metropolitan areas. 
5G transmission distances are not near 4G either.    Emerging technologies? The NBN was proposed in 2007, there was no 5G in sight at the time, nor 4G for that matter. 4G was in its infancy in 2009 we were only able to use 3G at the time. It's wasn't until 2011 We had 4G.  
The Australian terrain thing is baloney. Pretty much every Telstra exchange at the time,( ie. 2007 )had fibre in and out to other exchanges no matter where in the country and had done for years. It was only the CAN (Customer Access Network) side that didn't.  So to say that the Australian terrain is too onerous is cods wallop. Too say we are too sprawled out, again bulldust. Australia is one of the most urbanised places in the world, and thus for the most part was a good candidate for a fibre rollout.

----------


## phild01

> 5G transmission distances are not near 4G either. Emerging technologies? The NBN was proposed in 2007, there was no 5G in sight at the time, nor 4G for that matter. 4G was in its infancy in 2009 we were only able to use 3G at the time. It's wasn't until 2011 We had 4G.

  This is what I meant, back then it was quite obvious this was the headway for emerging technologies.    

> It was only the CAN (Customer Access Network) side that didn't. So to say that the Australian terrain is too onerous is cods wallop. Too say we are too sprawled out, again bulldust. Australia is one of the most urbanised places in the world, and thus for the most part was a good candidate for a fibre rollout.

  You miss my point, the proposed fibre to every residence in Australia was a cost too onerous. Wisely the existing Bigpond cable had to be utilised in many areas because of cost to trench through areas like mine. Not to mention remote areas that had a cost around $90,000 to a single property https://www.afr.com/politics/federal...0171020-gz56pk
Why, because it was a task too onerous.

----------


## craka

> This is what I meant, back then it was quite obvious this was the headway for emerging technologies.   
> You miss my point, the proposed fibre to every residence in Australia was a cost too onerous. Wisely the existing Bigpond cabling had to be utilised instead in many areas because of cost to trench through ares like mine. Not to mention remote areas that had a cost around $90,000 to a single property https://www.afr.com/politics/federal...0171020-gz56pk

  Few cases are at that expense, a lot of reporting is there to tickle ones fancy to their particular political persuasion not to actually report a rounded report, (btw unless one has a subscription to that publisher, it cannot be read). Not all parts of a road build cost the same per metre often there is a bridge or some other obstacle that cost more to tackle, or a hold up caused by a section of swamp or  because  radioactivity was found etc.  Fibre to premise would have been less than what the node rollout actually have cost.   It was never the intention for every house in Australia to get fttp , the great majority yes, but those in far remote areas where never going to get it.  
The demand for data bandwidth will only increase as time progresses, the wireless spectrum is quite finite so advances in that space are likely not to progress on the same trajectory as what will probably be possible from hardware changes on a fibre link.

----------


## phild01

> (btw unless one has a subscription to that publisher, it cannot be read).

  oops, strangely let me in a couple of times.

----------


## craka

> oops, strangely let me in a couple of times.

   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

_( tab was still open): _ *Max Mason*_Media & Marketing Editor_ 
Oct 23, 2017 – 12.00am  The potential cost of Labor's original ambitious all-fibre national broadband network model has been revealed with documents which show that it cost up to $91,196 to connect a single premises.
Ravenswood in east Launceston, Tasmania, is at the centre of why the Turnbull government scrapped Labor's all-fibre NBN rollout in favour of its multi-technology mix, following a strategic review of the project when it was elected in 2013.
Tucked away in a remote area, building fibre all the way into one property cost $91,196, while another property, a bowling club in Invermay, Tasmania, cost $86,533 to activate a fibre-to-the-premises service, due to substantial remediation work.    The greatest expense of the NBN is connecting into people's properties. 
The top 10 most expensive fibre-to-the-premises activations in each of the six states and the Northern Territory cost $1.63 million to roll out, which were all designated as FTTP in NBN's original business plan, an average of more than $23,000 per premises. While built between mid-2014 and 2016, the properties were designed before NBN could use fibre-to-the-node, of which the main build began in 2016.
The least expensive of the 70 properties was a residential property in Strathalbyn, South Australia, which cost $8916, more than double the average FTTP per premises cost. The data, released by NBN, only included FTTP build costs and no other technologies.
The bulk of the expense in these properties came from new lead-ins to buildings, some as long as 900 metres, which included the digging up of footpaths and driveways in areas of dense rock and restoring properties after construction.
"This is precisely what was wrong with Labor's theological approach to NBN technology," Communications Minister Mitch Fifield said.
"These costs prove that spending on the NBN would have got out of control under Labor and driven up home internet bills for all Australians. This is what happens when technology decisions are made by politicians with no regard for budgets."
Opposition communications spokeswoman Michelle Rowland hit back, stating the cost of rolling out fibre has dropped 40 per cent to 50 per cent around the world.    Invermay Bowls Club in Tasmania. Phillip Biggs
"And it pains Malcolm Turnbull that even the current NBN CEO has conceded the cost of fibre in Australia would have come down," she said.
"All Malcolm had to do was listen to the experts and stick with the plan. Instead he delivered a second-rate dud that costs more and does less."
On average, FTTP costs $4400 per premises for NBN, with the biggest cost coming from the connection between pit and premises - around $1500.
The average cost of fibre-to-the-basement (FTTB) in apartment buildings is $2200, while the much criticised FTTN averages at $2200, but can go above $5000.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> _(_ 
> "And it pains Malcolm Turnbull that even the current NBN CEO has conceded the cost of fibre in Australia would have come down," she said.
> "All Malcolm had to do was listen to the experts and stick with the plan. Instead he delivered a second-rate dud that costs more and does less."
> On average, FTTP costs $4400 per premises for NBN, with the biggest cost coming from the connection between pit and premises - around $1500.
> The average cost of fibre-to-the-basement (FTTB) in apartment buildings is $2200, while the much criticised FTTN averages at $2200, but can go above $5000.

  That's quoted from Phils post above and basically sums up in my opinion on the NBN. There was an ulterior motive behind the gimping of the nbn and the cost wasn't it. 
Those FTTN jobs where it costed an exorbitant sum should have been left till the end an maybe should have been done aerially or given satellite connections. 
Now we have the government that's throwing a similar amount of money at businesses who are meant to keep paying their employees in this disaster (yeah sure, like that's going to happen!) when the government should just be guaranteeing everyone's income if they get laid off or business closed down.

----------


## METRIX

So the final result is I now have my lost in transit Fetch box and all is working. 
With Corona, Optus has basically gone off line with minimal support being offered currently.
It too 6 days of online chat and being passed between about 20 different people over the 6 days before I actually got someone in Australia. 
They were the only one who could actually understand what the problem was and were going to try and rectify it. 
What happened was, Optus sent the Fetch boxes to the previous house ?, not sure why as my contact details had been updated, and haven't lived there for nearly a year.
The Broadband connection was ended when selling the house, for some reason they sent the first fetch box to the old address, even though the NBN is installed at a different address, if anyone can figure that one out you win a prize, because Optus can't figure it out, or rectify the issue.. 
Then they cancelled that box and sent another one to the same wrong address, even though I spoke to them and they ensured me they had updated the delivery details, even got onto a supervisor and he ensured me the address had been updated, but again it hadn't.
They were in the process of sending a third box but corona got on top of them and it didn't happen. 
My mate who sold the last house, got a call from the buyer saying a parcel had arrived for me, he went around and picked it up, it was the original Fetch Box. 
I plugged it in booted up and it said registration was incorrect and wouldn't do anything. 
So over the 6 days and the 20 people nobody could solve the issue, in the end I spoke to the Aussie person, and he told me the system was looking for a particular serial number, which was not the serial number I had.
I had the original box which had a different serial number and this one must have been deactivated when they sent the second box. 
I asked the Aussie guy how to enter the registration key as there was nowhere to enter it, in the end it looked like a faulty box, I asked if there was a possibility that because it had the wrong serial number could it have locked the box out, he said yes that is a possibility but was unable to change it from his side.
In the time of of the 6 days, I spoke to my mate and he said another parcel had been delivered to my old place, again he picked it up and delivered it.. 
Upon opening it, I found the serial number ended in the correct combination that Optus said I had. 
Plugged it in, it booted completely different to the other box, then it popped up asking for a registration code, the other box just sat there not doing anything except saying wrong registration.
I put in the second code they sent and it booted straight away. 
So after all this time it was a stupid mistake by Optus who kept sending the box to the wrong address, and the inability of their system to update the details.
I wonder how many boxes have gone missing because of this. 
The new one is much better than the previous generation, it can output in 4K, and is much quicker, so far it's been good no problems. 
It has multiple Digital tuners built in, it can handle recording 6 channels simultaneously while watching a 7th channel, doesn't have any specs of how many Internet channels it can record simultaneously, probably as many as the bandwidth will allow. 
Overall it's a good box, shame Optus is absolute Rubbish with their support, and completely frustrating trying to get anything from them, they just keep passing you from one person to another only to end up back at the first person who passes you around the circle of people again.

----------


## craka

> So the final result is I now have my lost in transit Fetch box and all is working. 
> With Corona, Optus has basically gone off line with minimal support being offered currently.
> It too 6 days of online chat and being passed between about 20 different people over the 6 days before I actually got someone in Australia. 
> They were the only one who could actually understand what the problem was and were going to try and rectify it. 
> What happened was, Optus sent the Fetch boxes to the previous house ?, not sure why as my contact details had been updated, and haven't lived there for nearly a year.
> The Broadband connection was ended when selling the house, for some reason they sent the first fetch box to the old address, even though the NBN is installed at a different address, if anyone can figure that one out you win a prize, because Optus can't figure it out, or rectify the issue.. 
> Then they cancelled that box and sent another one to the same wrong address, even though I spoke to them and they ensured me they had updated the delivery details, even got onto a supervisor and he ensured me the address had been updated, but again it hadn't.
> They were in the process of sending a third box but corona got on top of them and it didn't happen. 
> My mate who sold the last house, got a call from the buyer saying a parcel had arrived for me, he went around and picked it up, it was the original Fetch Box. 
> ...

  Unfortunately it's all too common, amongst the telcos, hell not even just them some of the energy companies are the same.  There are a couple of telco retailer providers with dedicated Australian local support but generally they cost more than the others.

----------

